# how can you guys possibly hunt small game ......



## karlfishing (Feb 9, 2015)

When nobody has any .22 for sale ? Where are you guys getting it from ? If it's a secret just pm me and I promise not to tell


----------



## Hardwood (Feb 9, 2015)

.410


----------



## Milkman (Feb 9, 2015)

Well first ya gotta be republican

then you gotta know the secret handshake

Then you gotta get there at 4 am.



Oh heck with it............. I aint got any either


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 9, 2015)

Blame me. I been a hoarder since they first ran out two years ago. Need a few?


----------



## state159 (Feb 10, 2015)

ammo seek. com


----------



## Whiteeagle (Feb 10, 2015)

I stocked up about 30 years ago, and quit wasting ammo on targets! Sure is NICE to squirrel hunt with a .22 rifle! I also squirrel hunt with a muzzleloader rifle and black powder .410 bore! I NO LONGER fire "warning shots" at "trespassers", I go for the KILL! lol But really, I used to buy bulk packs of .22 and shoot a lot of tin cans and targets, but lost interest. Had several boxes of bulk packs in the "powder magazine" along with an array of powder and substitute BP and got into my own style of "cowboy action/mountain man" shooting. Got some antique tools off e-bay and load shotshells for .12 and .410, .44, .38 and save my .22's for "hard times"!!


----------



## Monty4x4 (Feb 10, 2015)

I use 17HMR, BUT, my shop always has 22 target rounds.  Hard to find CCI and other good stuff, but target is plentiful.  At least in my area.


----------



## Offroadtek (Feb 10, 2015)

Palmetto state armory. I aint seen them without any in over a year.


----------



## karlfishing (Feb 10, 2015)

I only shoot cci mini mags. I have no choice but to shoot, practice,  and hunt with only .22lr because all my guns are .22lr lol I have a s&w 617 6 inch barrel, ruger mark 2 competition target 6 inch slabside,  and a ruger 10/22 mannlicher stock stainless no plastic parts.

I'm getting worried though, I shoot around 300 rounds per week and I only have a 3 week supply left. The guy who was selling them to me from his collection decided he want to keep what he has left.


----------



## shawnrice (Feb 10, 2015)

Offroadtek said:


> Palmetto state armory. I aint seen them without any in over a year.


x2


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 10, 2015)

Im a hoarder like scrapy. Didnt use to be but I bought everything I could find for a while. I got plenty now. Prolly for a lifetime. So I'll leave the rest for yall. Dicks and Academy has them regularly if you check. Most times if Dicks has em un one spot. So do the other stores. Most aint real far apart.


----------



## BIG HUNT (Feb 10, 2015)

i shoot a 28 gauge for small game. there are no shortage in the 28 gauge shells.


----------



## Shaun229 (Feb 11, 2015)

you just gotta know where to look.i switched to 17HMR though


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 11, 2015)

I don't have any problem finding .22, almost every gun shop around here has plenty, and gun shows have them by the tons. It's just that they want a fortune for them, you can about buy 9mm or .223 for the same price. As Offroadtech said, PSA has them about as cheap as you're going to find them un;less you want to go to Wal-mart at 6AM and stand in line. 

I smarted up and hoarded me a bunch after the first shortage.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Feb 11, 2015)

I have seen a few lately. Usually $6.99 per box. When I was a youngster, 22's were 25 cents per box. You didn't have to be 21 to buy them either. I am to frugal (make that cheap) to pay $6.99 for 22 shells. I'll do without.


----------



## Wrangler Hunter (Feb 11, 2015)

Moss Pawn Shop has bunches


----------



## scott stokes (Feb 18, 2015)

.22 air rifle.i shoot 34grain pellets they fall just like .22 LR


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 18, 2015)

I gotta a few thousand rounds stuck back somewhere around here.   We burn more at paper than a sqwerls now.  This late in the season, we use a 12ga with #5 shot because most sqwerls are real skittish and make a break for the den when you get close.  I can hit them sitting still with the 22, but it is hard when they are on the run.


----------



## bowshooter50ga (Feb 18, 2015)

.22 air rifle here too.  500 rounds cost less than $10.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 18, 2015)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I gotta a few thousand rounds stuck back somewhere around here.   We burn more at paper than a sqwerls now.  This late in the season, we use a 12ga with #5 shot because most sqwerls are real skittish and make a break for the den when you get close.  I can hit them sitting still with the 22, but it is hard when they are on the run.


 You can pick the right instant when they are timbering and give a short rebel yell and they will look down and miss the limb they were jumping for. That's why I wear snake boots all year for when they hit the ground I don't get bit so hard. If I miss stompin at him and he get back up a tree, he will hold. He be terrified at timberin again and getting the breath knock out of him when he hit the ground still be fresh on his mind. Then sit down and get comfortable and light up a smoke. and look when he start looking back just stare him in the eye. Don't never break eye contact, just stare. Some folks call it "charming" like charming a snake or a snake charms a squirrel. Be careful though cause the squirrel might charm you if you are weak.   By the time he flaps  his tail and can't break your stare and gets five feet off the ground he usually falls out dead. We call that "ugly them to death" . 

I had a friend that had an ugly wife. She was good at it. She got even uglier as she got older. One day I caught up with him in the woods hunting and asked where was his wife? He said she was fine but he quit bringing her cause she would mess 'em up too bad.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Scrapy (Feb 20, 2015)

Mo  d'n one way to skin a cat
sqwearl.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 21, 2015)

Oh lawd..


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Feb 22, 2015)

Had mine for years. Might go bad before I shoot them all.


----------



## The mtn man (Feb 22, 2015)

I buy them here pretty much anytime I want, local store had bricks of thunderbolts the other day for $30, I bought a brick of CCI for $40. They go quick when they get them in, but usually have more in a week or so, I have several bricks I  bought in the past few months, I'm good.


----------



## jcannon46609 (Feb 26, 2015)

Ammoseek.com X2. They always point me in the right direction.


----------



## Nascar Nutt (Feb 26, 2015)

I got some at Bass Pro in Macon last week.


----------



## Nascar Nutt (Feb 26, 2015)

Plus I shoot squirrels with a .17hmr and rabbit hunt with my 20ga


----------

